# 25% off at Spirit Halloween



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Just saw this tweet from Spirit Halloween and figured I'd share.

Submit a Spirit Halloween Location and get a 25% off coupon - For details go here: http://bit.ly/suggest-location


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

But the fine print says they have to put a store at that location for you to get the coupon.

I wonder if I should just send them the addresses they normally use.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that too, but I figured worst case scenario - they put in a Spirit store that's closer to you...or at least they're aware of potential locations for future years.

I suggested places that they already had stores in. Maybe they'll just go there again and all of us who did the same will get 25% off!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

i submitted my idea,, not for the GC but so id have somewhere to go year round!!!!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

The Reapers WS6 said:


> i submitted my idea,, not for the GC but so id have somewhere to go year round!!!!!


I wish Spirit was open year round. The only year round Halloween store near me is like purgatory for costumes/props that no one wants (including myself!)


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I tried all of the usual coupons...even the exclusive one for HF, and none worked. 

Has anyone found a working coupon code for Spirit?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> I tried all of the usual coupons...even the exclusive one for HF, and none worked.
> 
> Has anyone found a working coupon code for Spirit?


*
Give them your email and you will get coupons sent directly to you via email*


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

I submitted an old Circuit City store in Southlake TX, very busy center. We'll see.......


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Just got my 25% coupon code in my email! It's crazy though, they didn't even put a store at the location I submitted!


----------

